# Breeding Dubia



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Yay - just been to feed my roach colony and discovered the FIRST lot of babies scurrying around on the floor - this is great news and has been so easy

I have to say that I was dubious about the Dubias (sorry couldnt resist) but at the minute they seem to be the hassle free feeder option - they are dead easy to keep, cheap to feed and dont smell - even my wife who absolutely hated the idea of roaches in the house doesnt mind any more.

To celebrate i fed a few of the spare males to my beardies - by god they love em. Cant wait to try the ackies on them!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its great isnt it, we got our first babies last week! 
exciting!


sharpstrain said:


> Yay - just been to feed my roach colony and discovered the FIRST lot of babies scurrying around on the floor - this is great news and has been so easy
> 
> I have to say that I was dubious about the Dubias (sorry couldnt resist) but at the minute they seem to be the hassle free feeder option - they are dead easy to keep, cheap to feed and dont smell - even my wife who absolutely hated the idea of roaches in the house doesnt mind any more.
> 
> To celebrate i fed a few of the spare males to my beardies - by god they love em. Cant wait to try the ackies on them!


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys, 
Im so happy read this, 
I love my colony so much, its nice take sometimes some gravid females on hand, they are not like males( crazy ) they can feel that we are Masters and we care about them.....
My friend make joke one day, ''you are like God for them, little dubias vilage, maybe they start some cult of You very deep in tank'' hahahhaha
Yes yes I know he is mad....
but its still nice see that you doing well and they breeding so nicely.
Guys let me know if you need some more.
Regards
Albin


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I think Dubias are awesome. My colony is coming along nicely now. Every now and then I think I'll buy a few here and there to introduce some new blood.

Focus do some great tubs just in case anyone is interested. They're opaque grey and have a clear lid. The disadvantage is that the lid doesnt clip on but for a fiver theyr'e ideal and just the right size.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Ah bless  We've always got stacks of babies, I can never tell when they are grown up as there are so many adults in there too. I must admit Im quite fond of my little roaches, I even feel guilty sometimes when I feed them to the herps!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

can you feed them to baby beardies (3-4month olds) I dunno whether to try them or not - I think _I'm a bit squemish when it comes to these_


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Of course, they are so good for them, excellent meat ratio in body, just perfect.
Of course you have to choose size, not too big.
Let me know if you want some.
Cheers


----------



## feedersinc (Jun 4, 2008)

I had my second batch of babies have babies last week, and my heater screwed up and cooked them all


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive got loads of baby roaches now. Im trying to wait until they start turning into adults before I feed to heavily. I might have to think about breeding a larger roach for my african bullfrog when he/she gets bigger.


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

feedersinc said:


> I had my second batch of babies have babies last week, and my heater screwed up and cooked them all


Hi, 
I'm sorry for you lost, are you using heat matt? how many Watts?
If you want roaches let me know, we can do a deal.
Cheers


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

How do you keep them is it just a plastic tub heat mat and egg cartons. Where can I get a colony for cheapish


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Of course from me


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Now you can buy here
www.roachshop.co.uk
cheers


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

mcszot said:


> Now you can buy here
> www.roachshop.co.uk
> cheers


 
This is the guy to buy them from - great roaches, great prices, quick delivery - a totally good guy!!!

Mcszot can I have some free ones for that:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, in next order you will get some for free, just remaind me 
Thank you


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh god, one of these days I'm going to have to bite the bullet and try these aren't I? Even photos make me shudder :bash:


----------



## mcszot (Nov 1, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Oh god, one of these days I'm going to have to bite the bullet and try these aren't I? Even photos make me shudder :bash:


  You dont like me, me website or roaches? 

: victory:


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

yes im going to buy some, they do freak me out a bit thou


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

It would be a very positive step for any herp keeper to get a roach colony


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

ordered more Albin


----------

